# Take out Thanksgiving dinner this year from a diner



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Sounds like a good plan. Enjoy!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

JLawrence08648 said:


> The one child goes to their in-laws, our parents are deceased, so wife and I go out for Thanksgiving dinner. 3-5 years ago it was a chain called Houlihan's, $18 then the price went up to $25 so we switched to a local diner for $13? $14? the past 2-3 years. You get soup, salad, cinnamon and cheese breads, real turkey, mashed potatoes, gravy, choice of vegetables, dessert, large portions and good.
> 
> This year no in-laws, we are doing take out HOT turkey dinner from the same diner for 6-8 people for $80, 2 qts soup, salad, fresh real oven roasted turkey, mashed potatoes, 2 different choice of vegetables, dessert is extra. I'll make real cranberry sauce.


Wish I had someplace like that around here.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Are you planning to have Thanksgiving dinner 3-4 times? Or just freeze it for later?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Mar 1, 2019)

Dinner serves 6-8, 4 adults, 2 13 yr old girls, 5 yr old, whatever is left is leftovers.

Call around, you may find diners that will do the same, we have several diners that do this. But the New Jersey is the diner capital of the world. In New Jersey is where they use to manufacturer and ship diners.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Dinner serves 6-8, 4 adults, 2 13 yr old girls, 5 yr old, whatever is left is leftovers.
> 
> Call around, you may find diners that will do the same, we have several diners that do this. But the New Jersey is the diner capital of the world. In New Jersey is where they use to manufacturer and ship diners.


leftovers are the best part. You can sit back, put your feet up the next day and relax.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Dinner serves 6-8, 4 adults, 2 13 yr old girls, 5 yr old, whatever is left is leftovers.


Oh, you said your wife and you go out for Thanksgiving, so I assumed it was just the two of you.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Mar 1, 2019)

huesmann said:


> Oh, you said your wife and you go out for Thanksgiving, so I assumed it was just the two of you.


The past few years it's been wife and I, this year the daughter, husband, grandkids are not going to the in-laws so we are doing takeout. Not worth buying, shopping, prepping, cooking, cleaning, for $90.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Startingover said:


> leftovers are the best part. You can sit back, put your feet up the next day and relax.


Since I cook the Thanksgiving meal, leftovers are my favorite. I can eat and not have to worry about cooking or doing any dishes. Don't get me wrong I love to cook. I don't like to cook for a crowd though.
We will also eat left overs again today. I am still not completely tired of it yet. 
But today is the limit.



JLawrence08648 said:


> The past few years it's been wife and I, this year the daughter, husband, grandkids are not going to the in-laws so we are doing takeout. Not worth buying, shopping, prepping, cooking, cleaning, for $90.


I am totally with you. Its just my wife and myself here, but we have an extended family and we receive about 15 people at Thanksgiving and Christmas Eve. Daughters and grand children (8) and a couple others. One less daughter this year.
I am very seriously considering doing something thats less work. Maybe bring something in? Delivered or pickup.
My wife gets a little cranky with all the cooking and preparation for guests. So, we should try something different for Christmas. But I have been saying this for years!


----------

